# Fireblocking Basement quick and easy question



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You do that with a stud and I think you may have missed some other details.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Different inspectors look for different things... its hard to know what they want sometimes...

Around here you don't put any insulation in prior to that inspection. 

We would rip some plywood and staple it to the side of the stud every 9' 4". (10ft max). Then use fire foam to seal edges and the gap behind the top and bottom plate.

If there isn't a rip of drywall under the top plate as a fire stop, we would staple plywood to the top of the top plate, and foam the edges.

And all electrical penetrations in the top plate must also be sealed.


----------



## tylem28 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Attached are some more pictures. I have waiting on a response back from the inspector. Can anyone confirm this looks correct? 

Another question that came up this wall is going to be unfinished storage area behind it and it’s on an exterior wall. The insulation comes down about 4 feet or so from the ceiling down the wall. This span of wall is roughly 13ft. The fireblocking I added as close to the start of the opening as possible. Do I treat this area in-between as an interior wall? Other than adding insulation above the top plate fire blocking is there anything else I need to do? 

Other pictures showing the fireblocking attached. Thanks for your help.


----------

